# Shop distractions...



## FLQuacker (Nov 1, 2021)

At least the grass is growing...I was going broke feedn em!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 1, 2021)

Some good eatin' right there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2021)

Are those WT fawns? Seems pretty late to still have those many spots

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 2, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Are those WT fawns? Seems pretty late to still have those many spots


Pic was last week of September when I was getn ready to seed...vid was last week...this one was yesterday.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 2, 2021)

Ahhhh makes better sense than TY


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Pic was last week of September when I was getn ready to seed...vid was last week...this one was yesterday.


Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Are those WT fawns? Seems pretty late to still have those many spots


Fawns had spots late this year. Just got rid of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

